# Shipping FROM South Africa to Germany (or Italy, Netherlands)



## istvanst (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi, 

sooner or later i have to leave this lovely country. As i want to bring along some nice memories and things I am looking for a the most affordable way to ship stuff back to Germany.

i guess its not enough for a full container. so either someone to share a container with or some other options. 
guess it would be around 200kg!

Please let me know if you know a good way or shipping agent that does byloads or "small" shipments.


----------

